# Enduro-Rennen 2019



## Twenty-1 (6. Oktober 2018)

*Januar:*
-

*Februar:*
-

*März:*
10.03. ESC #1 – Amay, Belgien
23.03. EQS #3 – Olargues Montagnes Du Caroux, Frankreich
23./24.03. EWS #1 – Rotorua, NZ
23./24.03. FFC #1 – Olargues / Caroux Mountains (Hérault)
24.03. SloE4F #1 – Gorizia, Italien
30./31.03. EWS #2 – Derby, Tasmania

*April:*
07.04. EQS #5 – SuperEnduro, Italien
07.04. PMBA #1 – Gisburn Forest, UK
07.04. SE #1 – Pietra Ligure, Italien
13./14.04. Wartburg-Enduro, Mosbach bei Eisenach (https://www.rsv2002.de/wartburg-enduro-2019/)
14.04. SloE #1 – Ajdovščina, Slovenien
14.04. MTCD #1 – Silkeborg, Dänemark
21.04. ESC #2 – Spa, Belgien
28.04. BEC #1 – Daverdisse, Belgien
28.04. ContES #1 – Enduro Salines Spain, Maçanet de Cabrenys, Spanien
28.04.  l’Enduro du Lion – Lion, Frankreich (http://endurodulion.com/)
28.04. SloE4F #2 – Trieste, Italien

*Mai:*
04.05. BEC #2 – Amblève, Belgien
04./05.05. E1 #1 – Aschau i.Ch.
04./05.05. CES #1 – Jested, Tschechien
04./05.05. PMBA #2 – Graythwaite Estate, UK
05.05. SottES #1 – Riva, Italien
05.05 EQS #9 – Graythwaite Epic Enduro, UK
11.05. EWS100 #4 – EWS100 Madeira, Portugal
11./12.05. TT #1 – Sankt Andreasberg/Harz
11./12.05. EWS #3 – Madeira, Portugal
12.05. SloE4F #3 – Dobrna, Slovenien
12.05. MTCD #2 – Himmelbjerget, Dänemark
18./19.05. CES #2 – Kouty, Tschechien
19.05. ScottES #2 – Willingen
19.05. SE #2 – Punta Ala, Italien
19.05. SloE4F #4 – Ilirska Bistrica, Slovenien
19.05. CET #1 – Sainte Marie aux Mines, Frankreich
19.05. ContES #2 – POC Scottish Enduro Series, Innerleithen, UK
19.05. ESC #3 – Comblain au Pont, Belgien
24.-26.05. TT #2 – Latsch/Vinschgau
25.05. SloE4F #5 – Ravne na Koroškem, Slovenien

*Juni:*
01.06. BEC #3 – Banneux, Belgien
01./02.06. E1 #2 – Winterberg
07.-08.06. CET #2 – Haute Rivières, “Enduro de la Semoy”, Frankreich
07.-09.06. AES #1 – Enduro Race Dolomiti Paganella, Andalo/Molveno, ITA
08./09.06. CES #3 – Zadov, Tschechien
09.06. SloE #2 – Ruše, Slovenien
15./16.06. TT #3 – Breitenbrunn/Rabenberg
15./16.06. E1 #3 – Rossbach
16.06. SE #3 – Lerici, Italien
16.06. CET #3 – Bussang/Saint Maurice, Frankreich
16.06. MTCD #3 – Rold, Dänemark
22./23.06. SloE #3 / ContES #3 – Black Hole Enduro, Jamnica/Petzen, Slowenien/Österreich
22./23.06. PMBA #3 – Lee Quarry and Havok Bike Park, UK
22./23.06. FFC – #2Allos (Alpes de Haute-Provence)
29.06. EWS100 #5 – EWS100 Val Di Fassa, Canazei, Italien
29./30.06. EWS #4 – Canazei, Italy

*Juli:*
05.-07.07. TT #4 – Santa Caterina Valfurva
06.07. EWS100 #6 – EWS100 Les Orres, Frankreich
06./07.07. Mad East Challenge 500, Hermsdorf / Erzgebirge
06./07.07. EWS #5 – Les Orres, France
07.07. SloE4F #6 – San Leonardo/Šentlenart, Italien
08.-14.07. Megavalanche, Alpe d`Huez
21.07. SloE4F #7 – Kope, Slovenien
27./28.07. FFC #3 – Réallon (Hautes-Alpes)
28.07. SE #4 – Abetone, Italien

*August:*
03./04.08. CES #4 – Kliny, Tschechien
10./11.08. EWS #6 – Whistler, Canada
11.08. PMBA #4 – One Giant Leap Llangollen, UK
16.-18.08. TT #5 – Flims-Laax-Falera
17.08. ESC #4 – Hamoir, Belgien
23.-25.08. AES #2 – 3Länder Enduro Race, Nauders/Reschen, AUT/ITA
24./25.08. CES #5 – Moravka, Tschechien
24./25.08. EWS #7 – Round 7 – Northstar, California
25.08. SloE #4 – Krvavec, Slovenien
25.08. MTCD #4 – Mols, Dänemark
31.08-01.09. E1 #4 – Kirchberg/Tirol

*September:*
05.-07.09. Mondraker Enduro2 – Davos, Schweiz (https://enduro2.ch/)
07.09. BEC #4 – Bouillon, Belgien
07.09. ContES #4 – Enduro MTB French Cup, Loudenvielle/Vallee Du Louron, Frankreich
07./08.09. FFC #4 – Loudenville / Louron Valley (Hautes-Pyrénées)
08.09. SloE #5 – Trnovica, Kroatien
08.09. CET #4 – Guebwiller, Frankreich
13.-15.09. AES #3 – Enduro Race Kronplatz, Bruneck/Reischach, ITA
14.09. SloE4F #8 – Kočevje, Slovenien
14./15.09. CES #6 – Spicak, Tschechien
15.09. ScottES #3 – Leogang, Österreich
21./22.09. EWS #8 – Zermatt, Switzerland
22.09. SloE4F #9 – Ljubljana, Slovenien
28.09. bewegungsWELTEN Enduro, Arnstadt (https://mtb-thüringen.de/enduro/)
28.09. MTCD #5 – Slettestrand, Dänemark
28./29.09. E1 #5 – Frammersbach
29.09. Trophy of Nations – Finale Ligure, Italy

*Oktober:*
05./06.10. CES #2 – Klinovec, Tschechien
12./13.10. E1 #6 – Bad Endbach
13.10. SloE #6 – Grožnjan, Kroatien

*November:*
-

*Dezember:*
-

_______________________________________________________________________

*Legende:*

*AES - Alpine Enduro Series:*
Kleine Enduro mit drei Terminen in den Alpen für Solo-Fahrer und 2er-Teams.
https://alpineenduroseries.com/
*
AMC - Moondraker All-Mountain Challenge*
Kleine Rennserie mit zwei Terminen in Belgien und Frankreich mit einer Mischung aus Enduro und Cross-Country. Jede Veranstaltung geht über zwei Tage.
http://www.all-mountainchallenge.com/

*BEC - Belgian Enduro Cup*
Belgische Serie, aus Westdeutschland gut zu erreichen. 1-Tagerennen, entspannte Atmosphäre, mittleres Niveau, auch für Rennanfänger geeignet.
www.endurocup.be

*CEE - Central European Enduro Serie*
https://europeanenduro.com/

*ContES - Continetal Enduro Series*
Kontientale Serie zur EWS

*CES - Ceska Enduro Serie*
https://www.enduroserie.cz/en/clanky-enduro/news/11607-ceska-enduro-serie-2018-zna-sve-terminy

*CET - Cannondale Enduro-Tour*
powered by bike-components - Französische Serie, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist.
www.cannondale-endurotour.com/de

*E1 - Enduro One*
Enduro One steht für innvoative Rennen im Mountainbike Enduro-Format. Die lizenfreien Veranstaltungen sind offen für alle. Einen spannenden und gleichzeitig fairen Wettkampf garantieren die verschiedenen Wertungsklassen. Neben der Einteilung nach Alter, Geschelcht und Fahrerfahrung ist auch eine Klasse für E-Bikes ausgeschrieben. Serienstarter profitieren von exklusiven Vorteilen. Bei Enduro One geht es um unkomplizierten und innovativen Fahrspaß für Jedermann.
www.enduro-one.com

*ESC - Enduro Superplastic Cup*
(ehemals Enduro Easyphone Cup) Belgische Serie, aus Westdeutschland gut zu erreichen. 1-Tagerennen, entspannte Atmosphäre, mittleres Niveau, auch für Rennanfänger geeignet. Gute Gelegenheit, Martin Maes aus nächster Nähe zu betrachten.
www.vtt-patricmaes.be/competitions

*ESS - Enduro Sweden Series*
https://www.enduroswedenseries.se/

*EQS - Enduro Qualifier Series*
Qualifikationsserie für die EWS. Hier werden nur die europäischen Termine aufgeführt! (alle Termine finden sich HIER im Artikel)

*EWS - Enduro World Series*
Die erste Liga im MTB-Enduro, die härtesten Rennen, das höchste Niveau. Kürt am Ende der Saison den MTB-Weltmeister. Dennoch kann jeder mitfahren (Lizenz Kaufen & frühzeitig um Platz bewerben). Unterschiedliches Reglement je nach Austragungsort.
www.enduroworldseries.com

*EWS 100/80 - EWS 100/80 Series*
Erweiterung der EWS für Amateure. Hier werden nur die europäischen Termine aufgeführt! (alle Termine finden sich HIER im Artikel)

*FFC - Enduro Series Coupe de France FFC*
www.pinkbike.com/news/french-enduro-series-2017.html
http://www.endurotribe.com/2017/10/enduro-series-coupe-de-france-ffc-calendrier-2018/
*
GES - UK Gravity Enduro Series*
www.wideopenmountainbike.com/2017/08/2018-uk-gravity-enduro-series-provisional-dates-2-confirmed-venues

*MAXI - Maxiavalanche Europe Cup*
http://www.ucc-sportevent.com/en/maxiavalanche-2/

*MTCD - Mountainbike Trail Cup Denmark*
https://www.sportstiming.dk/event/6010

*SE - Super Enduro MTB*
Italienische Enduro Serie, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist. Nach einem Jahr Pause ist sie wieder zurück!
www.superenduromtb.com

*ScottES - Scott Enduro Serie*
Serie aus den 3 Enduro-Rennen bei den Bike-Festivals.

*SES - Scottish Enduro Series*
It is a mission of the Scottish Enduro Series to seek out outstanding new venues and to increase the knowledge of great riding locations throughout Scotland.
http://www.nofussevents.co.uk/scottish-enduro-series

*SloE / SloE4F - SloEnduro / SloEnduro 4Fun Series*
Slowenische Enduro-Serie mit insgesamt 16 Stops in 5 Ländern!
www.sloenduro.com/?lang=en

*TP - Trans Provence*
Etappenrennen auf Profiniveau von Embrun durch die Provence bis Menton
www.trans-provence.com

*TT - Trailtrophy*
Serie im deutschsprachigen Raum, Rennen mit viel Betreuung in sehr entspannter Atmosphäre und meist flowigen Strecken. Gut für Anfänger geeignet.
www.trailtrophy.eu

*U100ET - Urge 1001 Enduro Tour*
http://www.1001sentiers.fr/competitions/urge1001endurotour/


----------



## luftschaukel (8. Oktober 2018)

Schade das beim E1 kein Ochsenkopf 2019 dabei ist. 

Wann kommen denn erfahrungsgemäß die Termine der Trailatrophy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jcp (16. Oktober 2018)

Megavalanche Alpe d`Huez findet vom 8.-14. Juli statt. Anmeldung ist ab dem 10. Dezember offen.


----------



## onkel_c (18. Oktober 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn erfahrungsgemäß die Termine der Trailatrophy?


demnächst


----------



## luftschaukel (19. Oktober 2018)

Trail Trophy St. Andreasberg 
11/12.05.2019 

Da versuche ich Junior anzumelden!


----------



## Normansbike (19. Oktober 2018)

Abo


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2018)

Na hoffentlich klappt es mit dem Wartburg Enduro dies Jahr!


----------



## Twenty-1 (23. Oktober 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn erfahrungsgemäß die Termine der Trailatrophy?



Stehen jetzt alle drin.


----------



## Twenty-1 (23. Oktober 2018)

jcp schrieb:


> Megavalanche Alpe d`Huez findet vom 8.-14. Juli statt. Anmeldung ist ab dem 10. Dezember offen.



drin


----------



## mw.dd (23. Oktober 2018)

Trailtrophy Latsch 24-26.05.2019


----------



## jcp (24. Oktober 2018)

Hope PMBA Enduro Series:

07/04/2019 Gisburn Forest
04/05/2019 - 05/05/2019 Graythwaite Estate 
22/06/2019 - 23/06/2019 Lee Quarry and Havok bike park 
11/08/2019 One Giant Leap Llangollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dbdaniel (29. Oktober 2018)

Die Termine für den Endurocup Belgien sind draußen:

https://www.vojomag.com/news/belgia...AKeUo4HoCcy1jTYz_yig5Qy7NAgXtQRnPBohG7vXq-v2s


----------



## Twenty-1 (1. November 2018)

dbdaniel schrieb:


> Die Termine für den Endurocup Belgien sind draußen:
> 
> https://www.vojomag.com/news/belgia...AKeUo4HoCcy1jTYz_yig5Qy7NAgXtQRnPBohG7vXq-v2s



sind jetzt drin.


----------



## Nurmi92 (14. November 2018)

weiß jemand ob das paganellaenduro 2019 wieder stattfindet?


----------



## onkel_c (14. November 2018)

ist geplant. evtl. im rahmen eines verbundes/serie...


----------



## Nurmi92 (16. November 2018)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ist geplant. evtl. im rahmen eines verbundes/serie...



hm dann wirds wahrscheinlich wohl SES werden, die anderen Serien sind ja schon bekannt. oder wieder so wie letztes jahr von bike-projects veranstaltet?


----------



## onkel_c (16. November 2018)

letzteres, abwarten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (30. November 2018)

da isse:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alp...fur-ambitionierte-racer.881770/#post-15618803


----------



## Nurmi92 (30. November 2018)

onkel_c schrieb:


> da isse:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alp...fur-ambitionierte-racer.881770/#post-15618803



yep hab ich gesehn. schade dass molveno wieder so knapp nach latsch ist.


----------



## Twenty-1 (30. November 2018)

onkel_c schrieb:


> da isse:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alp...fur-ambitionierte-racer.881770/#post-15618803



ist jetzt auch mit drin.


----------



## Twenty-1 (11. Dezember 2018)

Die Termine der Czech Enduro Series 2019 sind jetzt mit drin.


----------



## dbdaniel (12. Dezember 2018)

Weiss schon jemand ob es 2019 den Superplastic Cup gibt?


----------



## Twenty-1 (13. Dezember 2018)

dbdaniel schrieb:


> Weiss schon jemand ob es 2019 den Superplastic Cup gibt?



Danke für deine Nachfrage. Habe mal nachgeschaut und 4 Termine für nächstes Jahr gefunden. Stehen jetzt unter ESC in der Übersicht oben.


----------



## micc (17. Dezember 2018)

Enduro Series Coupe de France FFC 2019

März 23/24 - Olargues / Caroux Mountains (Hérault)
Juni 22/23 - Allos (Alpes de Haute-Provence)
Juli 27/28 - Réallon (Hautes-Alpes)
September 7/8 - Loudenville / Louron Valley (Hautes-Pyrénées)

http://www.endurotribe.com/2018/12/enduro-series-coupe-de-france-ffc-le-calendrier-2019/


----------



## Twenty-1 (19. Dezember 2018)

micc schrieb:


> Enduro Series Coupe de France FFC 2019
> 
> März 23/24 - Olargues / Caroux Mountains (Hérault)
> Juni 22/23 - Allos (Alpes de Haute-Provence)
> ...



drin


----------



## Twenty-1 (21. Dezember 2018)

Das Mountainbike-Event Enduro2 in Davos ist drin.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (21. Dezember 2018)

die TT-Termine stehen da nicht-verloren gegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (22. Dezember 2018)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> die TT-Termine stehen da nicht-verloren gegangen?



Danke für den Hinweis. Die hatte ich eigentlich eingetragen, dann aber wohl nicht gespeichert.  Trage ich noch ein.


----------



## Twenty-1 (24. Dezember 2018)

Die europäischen Termine der Continental Enduro Series, Enduro Qualifier Series und EWS 100/80 Series sind jetzt auch mit drin.


----------



## F124 (2. Januar 2019)

Hab noch ein Rennen in den Vogesen gefunden, für den ein oder anderen vielleicht auch interessant:
http://endurodulion.com


----------



## Twenty-1 (3. Januar 2019)

F124 schrieb:


> Hab noch ein Rennen in den Vogesen gefunden, für den ein oder anderen vielleicht auch interessant:
> http://endurodulion.com



Ist drin.


----------



## Ghostriders (4. Januar 2019)

Servus ,
die Scott enduro Series mit Gardasee,  Willingen und Leogang nicht vergessen.
https://riva.bike-festival.de https://willingen.bike-festival.de https://leogang.bike-festival.de


----------



## Twenty-1 (8. Januar 2019)

Ghostriders schrieb:


> Servus ,
> die Scott enduro Series mit Gardasee,  Willingen und Leogang nicht vergessen.
> https://riva.bike-festival.de https://willingen.bike-festival.de https://leogang.bike-festival.de



Die genauen Termine stehen noch nicht fest oder habe ich was übersehen? Ansonsten behalte ich das aber im Auge.


----------



## mw.dd (8. Januar 2019)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> Die genauen Termine stehen noch nicht fest oder habe ich was übersehen? Ansonsten behalte ich das aber im Auge.












www.racement.com


----------



## JDEM (10. Januar 2019)

Enduro One: Wildschönau gestrichen, stattdessen jetzt 31.08. / 01.09. Stopp in Kirchberg / Tirol 
http://mtbrider.de/news/kenda-endur...rLvc-Ks6aM7NH4bGYm7MRNRsEvGOqq-bbGv7ZokrqGRxc


----------



## onkel_c (11. Januar 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Enduro One: Wildschönau gestrichen, stattdessen jetzt 31.08. / 01.09. Stopp in Kirchberg / Tirol


selten habe ich ich mich mal über eine meldung zu einer rennabsage 'gefreut'. nicht, dass ich die wildschönau nicht mag, aber:
wenn ich mich an die em in kirchberg zurück erinnere, dann kommt schon jetzt vorfreude auf. dort gibt es definitiv möglichkeiten und potential. und mit kurt exenberger gibt  es jmd. der weiß, was enduro rennen leisten sollten ...
bleibt die hoffnung, dass man auch den mut hat, die chance zu nutzen um mal einen gegenpol zu w'berg zu setzen!

mein wunsch wäre: lehnt das rennen an die em an und habt auch den mut, zumindest den fleckalmtrail in 2 sektionen vollständig fahren zu lassen! dann käme auch mal richtig fahrzeit zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (11. Januar 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> [/ATTACH]
> www.racement.com



Danke, ist mit drin. 

Die Cannondale-Enduro-Tour in Frankreich übrigens jetzt auch.


----------



## MantaHai (11. Januar 2019)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> Danke, ist mit drin.
> 
> Die Cannondale-Enduro-Tour in Frankreich übrigens jetzt auch.


Das zweite Event ist in Afrika nicht in Italien. Kingdom Enduro am 22.3.19


----------



## Twenty-1 (14. Januar 2019)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Das zweite Event ist in Afrika nicht in Italien. Kingdom Enduro am 22.3.19



Danke, habe ich geändert.


----------



## pintoproof (16. Januar 2019)

die Dänische enduro serie Trail cup nicht vergessen. 
https://www.sportstiming.dk/event/6010


----------



## Twenty-1 (16. Januar 2019)

pintoproof schrieb:


> die Dänische enduro serie Trail cup nicht vergessen.
> https://www.sportstiming.dk/event/6010



drin.


----------



## floo98 (17. Januar 2019)

http://www.sloenduro.com/six-times-sloenduro-and-nine-times-4fun-in-2019/?lang=en

Die beste Serie für uns Österreicher nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -KAi- (18. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen!
Falls jemand an der Trailtrophy in Breitenbrunn teilnehmen möchte und noch ein Team sucht - bitte melden!

*http://www.trailtrophy.eu/tt-breitenbrunn.html*

Anmeldung: ab 17.Januar
Termin: *15. und 16. Juni *

Kosten: 105€
Details: ca.45km, 9-11 Stages, 1300-1600 Höhenmeter


Ein weiteres Rennen für das ich Mitstreiter suche wäre in Frankreich: *Enduro du Lion* in Belfort*
http://endurodulion.com/*

Anmeldung: ab 30. Januar 20Uhr

Termin: *28.April*

Kosten: (?typisch französisch: günstig)

Details: ca.40km; 4,5 Stages; 1150 Höhenmeter

Möchte auch an weiteren Endurorennen 2019 teilnehmen und suche Fahrgemeinschaften.

Beste Grüße
KAi


----------



## Twenty-1 (18. Januar 2019)

floo98 schrieb:


> http://www.sloenduro.com/six-times-sloenduro-and-nine-times-4fun-in-2019/?lang=en
> 
> Die beste Serie für uns Österreicher nicht vergessen



Alles drin.


----------



## jcp (22. Januar 2019)

Die Orte von den Super Enduro Rennen in Italien sind jetzt auch online:
• 7th April - Pietra Ligure, SV
• 19th May - Punta Ala, GR
• 16th June - Lerici, SP
• 28th July - Abetone, PT


----------



## Twenty-1 (23. Januar 2019)

jcp schrieb:


> Die Orte von den Super Enduro Rennen in Italien sind jetzt auch online:
> • 7th April - Pietra Ligure, SV
> • 19th May - Punta Ala, GR
> • 16th June - Lerici, SP
> • 28th July - Abetone, PT



Ist drin.


----------



## Twenty-1 (10. Februar 2019)

Wartburg-Enduro Mitte April ist drin.


----------



## mawe (11. Februar 2019)

Samstag 28.09.2019 Arnstadt bewegungsWELTEN Enduro Rennen

Wer Spaß dran hat, kann am Sonntag 29.09.2019 auch das Marathon-Rennen mitfahren.


----------



## dbdaniel (11. Februar 2019)

Hier ist eine Seite mit vielen Terminen aus Frankreich:
http://www.endurotribe.com/calendrier-evenements-raids-allmountain-enduro-vtt-2019/


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2019)

Mad East ist für 6./7. Juli vorgesehen. Seite steht wohl noch nicht.


----------



## Twenty-1 (6. März 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mad East ist für 6./7. Juli vorgesehen. Seite steht wohl noch nicht.



Ist jetzt mit drin.


----------



## Ege23 (10. März 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Mühe alle Termine hier einzutragen. Sagt mal, gibt es wirklich nur so wenig Rennen in Deutschland? Evtl. kleinere Veranstaltungen 

Oder hat jemand noch einen Termin. Würde gern außer Treuchtlingen etwas fahren in Deutschland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WWWWW (10. März 2019)

Fast die ganze E1 ist doch in Deutschland, oder? Rossbach, Aschau, Bad Endbach.... und ist auch nicht ausgebucht! Dann noch die DM in Willingen!


----------



## Ege23 (10. März 2019)

WWWWW schrieb:


> Fast die ganze E1 ist doch in Deutschland, oder? Rossbach, Aschau, Bad Endbach.... und ist auch nicht ausgebucht! Dann noch die DM in Willingen!




Okay wusste nicht, dass sie noch nicht ausgebucht ist. Wobei diese Termine für mich leider nicht passen. 
Gibt es kleinere Veranstaltungen nicht auch noch? Wäre cool wenn also hier auch noch Tipps kommen könnten.


----------

